# VIC: Apollo Bay Kayak fishing comp 9/2/08



## Mushi

Just thoght i'd pop this in the Trips section incase anyone had missed it in the Main section of the forum.

http://www.gosportsfestival.com.au/catch.html

(internet registrations close midnight friday - not sure about the latest you can register in person - maybe on the day??)

At this stage Milt, myself, my friend cam (a akff one post wonder - i'm sure he'll get stuck into it all soon) and possibly Beardys and Cruiser are starters. If the weather isn't looking great for the blue stuff, there's the Kennet, Barham and Aire rivers. To tempt you, Kenty has been kind enough to offer a few GPS marks if we end up ocean side.

Basically the deal is you've got to get the biggest total length of your best Snapper, KG Whiting, Flattie and Bream. Basically my plan is to hit to hit a few seaside marks around Marengo in the morning if conditions allow, then most likely head over to the Aire River in the arvo. Last time i was at the Aire, i got a 39cm bream in sunny daytime conditions so i'd still be reasonably confident during the day for bream here. Might keep the Barham as a back up. Will be having a look-see at the Kennet on the trip down though.

I am keen as for the comp, it'd be awesome if a few more of us could make the trip down and support the comp. I'm stoked that there is a comp on that actually has a kayak division in it!   I think Milt mentioned that a brand new yak is up for grabs as a prize (i'm not 100% sure if this is for the winner of the yak section?! would make sense though).

I'm leaving melb around the middle of friday. Anyone else keen to meet up down there - you can get me on 0428 585 182 or 0425 792 714.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Milt

I've got a great little GPS mark for snapps and gummy about 1.8 k's off Blanket bay in about 35m of waters if the weather kind of course? at Blanket bay we are a chance for whiting, flathead and snapper.

The great thing about blanket bay is there is a reef in the middle of the bay providing good shelter for easy launching and reef normally means fish too 

Maybe we make a start around Marengo avoiding the marine park reefs of-course, we'll need to assess on the day with the wave activity there being head on with not much shelter, perhaps on the way through we make a pit stop? Marengo is great for salmon and silver trevally which doesn't count in the yak comp, I'm sure there's flattys on the sand not much else. There's not a lot of room in between the reefs and land just lots of wave activity, maybe on the opposite side of the reef?

Crayfish bay is another option I've never been there but it looks like it provides a nice sheltered opening for easy launching?

So in conclusion lets check it out on the day and make an executive decision 8) I'm happy to travel to the aire river if i need another species 

Milt,


----------



## Mushi

Sounds good mate. Which road would we access Blanket Bay from? I have heard a few good things about Crayfish bay fishing wise actually - i'll make a call tonight.


----------



## Milt

Otway LIghthouse road, then left on to Blanket bay road. I'm just querying Kenty on the locked gates at Blanket Bay. I'm sure it will be ok

Send through info on Crayfish bay mate, Jaz mentioned its closer but not quite as fishy. Blanket bay is about an hour away from Apollo bay.

Milt,


----------



## hoit

Good luck guys. I'm a slacker and didn't get organised for this trip.

Regards
Grant


----------



## Milt

Cheers Grant,

Good luck with the kings on Sunday 8) the weather isn't looking to pretty at Apollo Bay bt going to give it a crack none the less?

Milt,


----------



## varp

Love to join in, but I'm still too disorganised on the home front to be able to make it. Friggin shame. Blanket Bay sounds grouse and it's some awfully perty country round them parts. Long overdue for a look see and in a month or so I reckon I just might.

Sorry Miltski if my pulling the plug caused any kind of ruckus, but the mess here has gotta be seen to be believed and I hate mess.

Good luck fellas on the comp.


----------



## Milt

No worries Varpster,

The weather isn't looking all that crash hot and there is plenty of ocean to fish at another time  Once the dredge starts my fishing will be confined to good clean ocean fish instead of PPB bay I suspect.

Milt,


----------



## cruiser

g/day guys ive decided not to have a paddle tomorow  reason being with a 1.2k swim this 'senior member' needs to regroup  plus i havent got to much confidence off shore at the moment ,that will change in the future that im sure off but at the moment baby steps baby steps,i can tell you that there is a magic little camping ground at blanket bay ,very basic but very nice ,anyway all the best  for tomorrow ,good fishing to you and your families cruiser


----------



## Rod L

Good luck guys, hope you get into em


----------



## Y-Knot

goodluck gents and hope the weather sorts itself out a bit better for the comp :wink:


----------

